# Pictures mean my Fw 15.1 lives the wait is almost over



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

I guess this means its about to become a reality when the big crate shows up atmy house in the next week or two. The anticipation is killing me. :yay:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

What amp, driver, volume of cyclinder and what its' made of?(sonotube?)


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

SPECS 
15" SDX15 Driver 
Three 4" high flare ports 
Optional 1300 watt RMS amplifier, 50-100hz variable high pass crossover, Phase switch 
Multi layered low resonance walls 
1.5" thick end caps 
Available in Black or Grey carpet 
Available in Textured black or high gloss end caps 
Comes with Rubber feet or carpet spikes 
User adjustable tuning, 11.5hz, 14.5hz, or 17hz stock 
57" Tall 20.75" Diameter 

http://www.funkywaves.net/catalog.cfm?item=fw_15_1

I know there is a Funky Waves Forum and Nathan will probaly be adding tests to the forum once he completes them but I'm pretty sure this one is Mine mine all mine !


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Bet you just can't wait!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Great job TLC!

Can't wait to have your impressions and hopefully see a REW FR


----------

